# Just love Rob's DVDs



## MsDebbieP

a nice review! Thanks


----------



## edski

To avoid any confusion about this post, Rob Cosman has produced three DVDs on dovetailing: Hand-cut Dovetails, Advanced Hand-cut Dovetails, and Mastering the Dovetail Saw. I believe this review is of the Mastering the Dovetail Saw DVD. The other two DVDs show how to cut dovetails and I must say all three are excellent.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Edski,

Thanks for pointing out that I had the wrong the title. I was working on several reviews for Rob's DVDs and cut the wrong title in for this one. I have fixed it.


----------



## RyanShervill

I was talking to Rob the other day…and he loves that people love them  Definitely some quality DVD's.

He has a new book out…pretty much a "shop manual" to accompany the DVD's. He did the book so the info could travel out to the shop to reference when needed.

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

Yes, the book has already been order . Rob is a really nice guy. I met him at our local Woodcraft store and attended a couple of his classes/lectures. I hope I take one of his week long classes some day.


----------



## olaf

I attended Rob's class when he came to Atlanta area recently. I really enjoyed the class and Rob's general approach to woodworking. He's a pro at justifying the higher cost of quality hand tools. The classes are good, but he was right in pointing out that you need to get the DVD's too. It's hard to remember every little detail that comes out. What you don't get, of course, off the DVD is the tactile feel you need sometimes.


----------



## GMoney

Hey Mike, I looking forward to seeing your blog about dovetails. Rob Cosman has some great dvd's and i own the dovetail ones too. I like them and have watched them many times. One thing that I would point out to people wanting to learn to hand cut dovetails is this: Learn from as many sources as you can and or just jump in and start cutting. It requires a certain feel to know what is comfortable and works for you. RC can be somewhat dogmatic about what works for him. His ways may work very well for you too or you may vary some part of the process for yourself. The only way to know is to jump in and try some. Tage Frid cut them with a bow saw. Some people, myself included often combine machined methods with hand work. I've used the Lie Neilsen saw, a tablesaw, scroll saw, router, and chisels in various combinations. It's not a popular method, but in truth I get great results with the scroll saw on small pieces such as boxes. I think many people are looking to get good results in some other way than using a router jig, although there is nothing wrong with that either (I own and use 2 of them).

Anyway, I'm getting long winded here. Looking forward to seeing your method Mike. Have a great woodworking day!


----------



## cajunpen

Good review Mike - I have one of his DVDs - The Wood Hinge Box - and have really enjoyed viewing it. I haven't tried the box yet, but I getting to it. He is a pretty sharp guy and does a great presentation. Looks awfully young to be so knowledgeable.


----------



## woodworkersguide

I watched the 'The Wood Hinge Box' just this past week and I must say that it is one of the best instructional videos I have seen. Looking forward to seeing the others. Thanks for the review!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I also have his Wood Hinge Box DVD and really like it. Although my all time favorite is his Drawer Making DVD. There will be reviews of most of his DVDs coming soon.


----------



## Dorje

Mike's been kind enough to loan me these DVDs to watch! (Does this mean you need the others back before you review them?!)...

Rob has a great teaching style and obvious command of the content. I think Chris Schwarz called him one of the dovetail savants…


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I have plenty to here to review. If I run out, I'll just have you snap a picture of the DVDs for me .


----------



## Dorje

Sounds good!


----------



## FloridaUFGator

I own almost everyone of Rob's DVDs. I rarely buy DVDs but took a chance with these based on previous comments. They are by far the best I've come across. I don't believe you could go wrong with any of them. The Dovetail set and the piston fit drawers are my favorite. I enjoyed the wooden hinged box and would love to take a stab at it but there is a significant investment in setting up the jigs to make them.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter

I have all of Rob's DVDs except the new carving ones, and like all of them I've been trying to find time to write reviews for all of them, but life is been busy lately. My favorite is the Drawer Making DVD. I heard he is make a couple new DVDs that should be out soon.


----------

